# Bridging Visa B questions - how long did it take you to get a decision on your BVB?



## adm6 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am wondering if anyone who has applied for and been granted a BVB could share their experience...

I am awaiting a decision on my partner visa, with the current 13+ month processing time I am unlikely to get a decision until the end of 2014. My partner and I are planning to travel to the UK in just over a month and I sent an application for BVB to the Sydney office last week.

I have just called the immigration hotline to ask how long roughly it should take for me to receive a reply and was told I may not get a decision until 2 weeks before our travel date - not ideal as we need to book flights, and I need to give more than 2 weeks notice at work. I am not concerned that the travel period will begin the day my BVB is granted - I just want confirmation that I am actually allowed to travel before we go ahead and book expensive, non-refundable flights.

So, I am wondering if anyone who has applied for a BVB before can tell me
a) how long before your trip did you apply?
b) how long did it take to get it granted?
c) how long a travel period did they give you?

I feel like we've been stressing about being allowed to take this trip for months now so any input would help!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

There's really no reason it wouldn't be granted that I know of... they've become very lenient with BVBs these days given the length of onshore processing times. It's pretty standard to not get a reply until a couple of weeks out. Is there any particular reason you are worried they'll deny it?

Oh, and by the way, they're usually granted for 3-6 months (I think people have been getting more towards the 6 month end these days).


----------



## adm6 (Oct 1, 2013)

I've requested a 6 month BVB as I'm expecting to be out of Australia about 4 months, returning early August so if they granted it now, I'd be back before it expires. I've written a cover letter and supplied evidence of my reasons for travel but it's not guaranteed I'll get that long so I'm still hesitant to book anything.


----------



## adm6 (Oct 1, 2013)

Just thought id share with everyone, I got my BVB granted yesterday, after waiting two weeks - it would have been longer but I submitted a complaint through the feedback section on the immi website, as I had no idea whether my application had even been received and had received very unhelpful advice when I called the helpline) The officer who replied said BVB applications are usually processed in order of soonest travel date and as I wasn't departing for another few weeks mine was further back in the queue, however on this occasion he was able to get my application assigned to a case officer and it was granted the same day.

I was lucky and they granted me 7 months (I requested 6), I have to be back in Australia by 28th sept. On 30th sept it will be 12 months since we submitted my application for partner visa so I am guessing they want me back by then as it shouldn't be long (fingers crossed!) until my 820 is granted.

With my BVB application I also submitted a cover letter explaining my reasons for travel - my father is sick at home in England, and two of my close friends are getting married, along with a couple of pieces of evidence of this. I am thrilled that they've given me even longer than I requested as it means we can be a bit more flexible with when we return to Australia.

I hope this information might help others.


----------



## Fran Zi (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I will need a bridging visa B for my travels in October.
I lodged my 820visa in June 2014, but will be on my Bridging A visa first after the 20.9.2014 after my current visa expires.
I am planning on going overseas for 2 weeks on the 10.10.2014

1)what is the best and quickest way to get the visa approved?
2)What would be the preferred time frame to lodge the BVB application?
3) any recommendations for the reason to write, if I am going for my annual leave vacation can I write that or do I need to make up a reason to proof significance of my travel?

thanks a lot


----------



## Cathod (May 11, 2015)

Hi Franz, I have a very similar post and wondered what eventually happened in your case. Or if anyone else sees this if they have helpful advice.
I will be travelling to Ireland in August to get married. I applied for my partner Visa in Sept 2014 and can see online that the status has changed to 'processing' in April 2015.
My 457 expires on July 22nd. My BVA is ready to go when that expires. However, does anyone have advice on whether:
a) If I can apply for the BVB while I'm still on my substantive visa?
b) if i should wait till 22 July to apply for the BVB,(but this leaves literally 2 weeks before i am booked to fly)
c) wait about a month or so (mid June 2015) and see if a decision has been made on my partner visa.
Lastly, will it in any way affect the partner visa if I am out of the country when the decision is made.
I feel like the timing of the 2 things couldn't be worse  its already stressful planning a wedding!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

the DIBP normally only process your BVB application very close (1 -2 weeks) to your intended departure date. So, if you apply tomorrow, you will be told to apply at a later date. I think there is no need to stress about BVB. It will be granted. The only reason they don't grant you a BVB probably is because your partner visa is ready to be granted.


----------



## Dinoo (Apr 3, 2015)

I applied on Friday the 1st of May for a BVB by post to travel this 23rd of May til 12 June and it got granted on Monday 3rd for 3 months!


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks like most are getting 3 months now, do you have to pay again if you want to extend it?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I assume by "extend" you are submitting a new application, so you'd need to pay again.


----------



## pristine3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Can you apply for a Bridging Visa B online or does it have to be done in person? Thanks!


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

pristine3 said:


> Can you apply for a Bridging Visa B online or does it have to be done in person? Thanks!


Online

https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/020.aspx


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

I need some advice on when to apply for my BVB.

My travel dates are 8/10 to 9/12 (flexible). I want to book my flights soon before the flight prices go up but want to make sure I have the BVB. Should I go ahead and apply now and buy tickets after the approval?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Simply said:


> Online
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/020.aspx


Really? It says:

The completed form may be lodged in person or sent by post to
any office of the department in Australia.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Simply said:


> I need some advice on when to apply for my BVB.
> 
> My travel dates are 8/10 to 9/12 (flexible). I want to book my flights soon before the flight prices go up but want to make sure I have the BVB. Should I go ahead and apply now and buy tickets after the approval?


Normally application for BVB will be processed two weeks before the intended travel date. If you apply now, the DIBP probably won't process it until then. So far, we have not seen any rejection on BVB. So, you can book your flights now.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Good to hear thanks!


----------



## JoZephine (Dec 4, 2015)

GBP said:


> Really? It says:
> 
> The completed form may be lodged in person or sent by post to
> any office of the department in Australia.


Yes, by post or in person


----------



## Saigonant (Jun 4, 2016)

Apllied via post and was granted 5 days later


Post to:
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
GPO Box 241
Melbourne Vic. 3001
(Bridging Visa B Application)


----------



## lobster (Jun 8, 2016)

I have applied in person. Dropped the application without cover letter 
On the same day it was granted. 30 days only


----------

